# To have or not to have



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought that this might help anybody out there who cant make up their mind if they should buy a Cockapoo


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a fabulous picture! Such a cutie!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank You!! I just love her xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Such a great Shot! lovely face!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute ....looks just like a teddy bear!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How could anyone resist... she's a lovely colour x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great photo, so cute. Let me think for a nano second, would I get a cockapoo. Umm, You bet I would.

Oh I already have one


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She is just gorgeous. Love her colouring


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She has such a beautiful face. The colouring is amazing.


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

she is so cute love her colourwhat a gr8 photo


----------

